# Do Disney properties exchange thru RCI?



## JudyH (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't paid much attention to this board, or the Disney sightings cause I didn't think I was interested, but we're moving to FL and have lots of TPU's to use over the next few years.  

Any suggestions on where to look?

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2013)

DVC trades exclusively through RCI - both points and TPU.

Your best bet is to put in an ongoing search well-in advance.  DVC deposits are not easy to get.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, I just did a search on the sightings board and saw where there were random bulk deposits, so that answers my question.


----------



## Meeko1211 (Mar 30, 2013)

*DVC points used in RCI*

How does the DVC points system work with RCI, is it the same point system?  Is there some type of conversion? 

 Can someone please explain. 


Thanks,


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 31, 2013)

the DVC point charts have nothing at all to do with RCI.

DVC owners can deposit a certain fixed number of DVC pts into RCI (something like 160 pts for a 1BR or 270 pts for a 2BR for "red" season but a lot qualifies as red season) and try for a trade in that way.

for owners of other RCI timeshares, you'd need enough TPUs or RCI points to trade for DVC deposits, but that can vary - joining TUG and watching the sightings board can give you an idea of what is needed.  (still no relation to the DVC points charts, though.)


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 2, 2013)

As a HGVC owner we have a fixed exchange rate with RCI and have happily been able to secure DVC reservations for the summer of 2010 and this summer.  The trick is to set up an ongoing search with RCI and watch the RCI system like a hawk when you think that reservations for your time frame open up. By joining TUG many wonderful people post sighting of DVC on the sightings board available to members only.


----------

